# Shrimp Nano Tank



## ivanstrashenko (Nov 27, 2013)

I have been thinking, and have decided to get a nano tank with shrimp from 3-5 gallons. I have done a bit of research, but know next to nothing. Other than (obviously) cycling, having a bit of driftwood, and heavy planting, how should I set up my tank? What kind of shrimp? Plants? Lighting for 3-5 gallon???!!! What kind of tank. e.g fluval chi, or just a regular tank. Where to get shrimp from a reputable source? 

So many questions, need answers. Please help

Ivan


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

it really depends on what you like.. as for the shrimp, red cherry shrimp is the best beginner shrimp. regular lighting is ok.. I have java moss, moss ball, a driftwood, hornwort, LED light and java fern with a sponge filter.. really basic setup.. I first started with Red cherry shrimp as per BCAers' suggestion. I now have tons of Crystal Black Shrimp, and Red Cherry Shrimp. please look up tank journal of other shrimp keepers' tank... it will give you a very good idea... some members here sells shrimps.. it is a very good deal and thery are in very good shape (This is how I got my Crystal black shrimps). Frank (ebiken, sponsor here) is the man for shrimp.. Patrick ( Canadian Aquatics) is another one who has very good shrimp.... good luck


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

for tanks petsmart has the 5g spec on for 79.99 to my knowledge this is by far the cheapest youll find this tank new Fluval Spec 5.6 Gallon Nano Aquarium - Sale - Fish - PetSmart
and petcetera might still have the fluval ebi/flora on for 69.99
i havent seen the chi's on sale anywhere

cherries would be the shrimp i would choose to start, as theyre hardy, cheap and easy to find


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

If this is your first time, I would probably start with a tank larger than 3-5G.


----------

